# Border Wall?????



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So what are your thoughts on the "Wall"? Who's going to give in first? What would be your suggestions for border security? I like to hear other peoples thoughts and feelings, because we are all entitled to them!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

*My Thoughts*

8)8)8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that Trump will bend much more than he has, he is too pig headed. 

The Dems might have to give some or they will have their constituents coming after them.

But then who really knows?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

hunting777 said:


> So what are your thoughts on the "Wall"? Who's going to give in first? What would be your suggestions for border security? I like to hear other peoples thoughts and feelings, because we are all entitled to them!


So what are your thoughts on the "Wall"? Who's going to give in first?

Meh on the Wall, but love the government being shut down. 

Who's going to give in first?


As far as who is going to give in first, I think it'll be Trump. 

What would be your suggestions for border security?

Sharks with laser beams attached to their heads, porcupines with rocket launchers, and rattlesnakes with maracas on their tails. I mean it is a fruitless issue unless you can get states like California to actual enforce the laws. So, more or less it is more reckless government spending. 

I like to hear other peoples thoughts and feelings, because we are all entitled to them

Immigration isn't necessarily a bad thing. I am not going to stay in a micro trailer and herd sheep. Those that come to make money and live peacefully I have no issue. Those that come to be violent, should be dealt with by the law and should be subject to all of American laws. Deportation once if minor and Incarceration second and if major. If I go spit on the streets of Signapore, they do not give me a free ride back to the US. They throw me in jail. Any person in the US should be subject to the laws of the US, whether they are immigrants or tourists.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its interesting isnt it that its all blamed on Trump but has there been a bill put before him to Veto? Nope. Blame congress for the shutdown. If Trump had veto'd a bill that passed both house and senate then you really could blame this all on him.

But thats not what has actually happened.

With the budget spending in the tens and hundreds of billions of $$$ .... $5b is peanuts in the grand scheme of things. Not only that, Schumer was all for +20b spending on a wall less than 12 months ago... whats changed? Nothing other than the Democratic party has become the obstructionist party it seems. Whatever Trump is for, they are against... its bizzaro world weird.

Sadly compromise of any kind, from either party is not going to exist from here on out in America. The dominant party (D or R) will take turns screwing over the weaker party. The next D president will undermine and replace everything Trump has done, just as Trump did to Obama.

Politics sucks... its healthier to just go fishing / hunting, be at peace and watch over your own tiny corner of the world. 

Aint nuttin any of us do or say here on UWN will ever make a difference


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought there were to be no political post.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm all for border wall on Idaho's southern border. The downside, is all the Utah lottery money would dry up!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

AND>.......

If we build a wall on Idaho's southern border, I'm not sure if it would be to keep Utahans out, or Idahoans in. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> AND>.......
> 
> If we build a wall on Idaho's southern border, I'm not sure if it would be to keep Utahans out, or Idahoans in. Hmmmmmmm.


You could just sell lottery tickets through little windows placed along the wall. I really don't have anything against taters... unless they're on the freeway in Utah county... during rush hour.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't care what "forum" this is posted on..it has NOTHING to do with wildlife or the outdoors and will end up causing a problems on our little forum.

...MODS please take down this post NO POLITICAL POSTS!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If we build a border wall, how are we ever going to have a huntable Leapard population in the US? Huh? What about the Chupacabra migration? 

Why isn’t anyone talking about the environmental impacts of this wall?———SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There are areas along the As border that a wall is highly improbable and it is the same area that they have been studying the jaguar


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

hunting777 said:


> So what are your thoughts on the "Wall"? Who's going to give in first? What would be your suggestions for border security? I like to hear other peoples thoughts and feelings, because we are all entitled to them!


Trump can't give in, I don't think that's even an option for him. I think he's pretty much painted into a corner, because at this point, if he backs down, he's pretty much lost all political clout for the rest of his term in office.

As to the wall and border security, it needs to be in place for far too many reasons to list, and I'll leave it at that less I go into a political rant.



GaryFish said:


> AND>.......
> 
> If we build a wall on Idaho's southern border, I'm not sure if it would be to keep Utahans out, or Idahoans in. Hmmmmmmm.


Californians.



BPturkeys said:


> I don't care what "forum" this is posted on..it has NOTHING to do with wildlife or the outdoors and will end up causing a problems on our little forum.
> 
> ...MODS please take down this post NO POLITICAL POSTS!!!


Another forum I used to visit frequently, (m14fourm.com) has a political sub forum that is hidden from view by default for most members. You have to apply and agree to the rules of the forum in order to be able to view and post it, and you can lose your rights to it fairly easy if you go nuts in a bad way.

Gives people a place to spew/vent, and nobody that doesn't want to see it has to. Just a thought. But this isn't m14forum, so there's that.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I'm all for border wall on Idaho's southern border. The downside, is all the Utah lottery money would dry up!


Yeah, and then Idaho's government would be in for their own shutdown, due to no money.

Of course, that would lead to increased revenue for the Northern Utah special economic district called Evingston.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm going fishing!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

southern idaho, northern utah.....blah.


What about us poor saps dealing with real migration issues in the south? I'm all for a wall just south of Cedar City! (St. George is already a lost cause....)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> I'm all for a wall just south of Cedar City! (St. George is already a lost cause....)


PBH, you think we can build that wall and then just make St George a part of California and let them secede from the union? I'm okay with that.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, if anything, it sure has heightend a sense of awareness to illegal immigration and its cost. More discussion on it than ever before.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> What about us poor saps dealing with real migration issues in the south? I'm all for a wall just south of Cedar City! (St. George is already a lost cause....)


I thought most of you guys wanted to put a wall around all four sides of Southern Utah and secede from the Union? (and state)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for keeping the discussion cordial guys, but this is a specifically prohibited topic (politics) in the forum as we have had numerous problems with the topic and frankly not really related to Utah Hunting And Fishing. If this were about how it might relate to it that may be a different story.


----------

